# Do you use calipers on your blanks?



## woodguy1975 (May 9, 2005)

An interesting post put the question in my mind as to how many people actually use calipers on their blanks to ensure proper sizing.  

Personally I routinely check my busings with calipers, and turn by the calipers.  Getting a good measurement off the blank is tough with any amount of curvature. At least IMHO.

So, do you go by the bushings or do you use calipers to measure the blank?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 9, 2005)

I use both


----------



## BogBean (May 9, 2005)

I use the bushings to get close then I check the pen parts because they can run out by as much as .006. Next I write down the diameter of the pen parts and finish the barrels to +.001 to .002. I just donâ€™t see how anyone could make a quality pen using just the bushings.


----------



## esheffield (May 9, 2005)

So far I've only done the bushings since I don't have any decent calipers yet. But I've been wondering how much difference the movement of the wood makes over time. A few months ago I saw a comment by someone on here that at least to him it seemed overkill to really stress over a those last couple of 1000ths since the wood will quick change due to humidity, heating, cooling, etc.

I can say that with the few pens I still have (all slimline) that I haven't given away, The fit still seems pretty good, but they do seem to move a little. Some days they're perfect, others off by just a tad. As I improve at this and start looking to sell, I'll try the calipers. I'm just wondering if, at least for wooden pens (rather than resin or stabilized, etc.), it makes that much difference in the long run. Anybody have any experiences like this?


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (May 9, 2005)

I mostly go by the bushings but do periodically check my bushings with the calipers.  I sort out worn bushings into a separate bin to use as spacers.  No right answers here as long as the pen comes out aligned.

Good question though.


----------



## dougle40 (May 9, 2005)

I use the bushings as a guide only then turn to final size using a micrometer .


----------



## MDWine (May 9, 2005)

Right now, bushing... I can't get to my calipers!


----------



## opfoto (May 9, 2005)

Bushings only. Now that I found a digital Caliper at HF. [] That will change too.[]


----------



## atvrules1 (May 9, 2005)

Calipers, why use calipers?  I like not knowing if its going to fit until you press that last piece in.  Then you take a close look at it to see if you have to do it all over again.  Kinda like when the kids get on their bikes Christmas morning. (the bikes I put together Christmas eve)
Who wants a sure thing every time.[}][]


----------



## Leather Man (May 9, 2005)

I go by the bushings mostly, but I do use calipers and micrometers when I get close to the finished size. 
Ben


----------



## swm6500 (May 9, 2005)

Bushing primarily, use calipers if trying to duplicate something.


----------



## wayneis (May 10, 2005)

If you are going by a statement that I made the other day I did not say that I don't use bushings, I said that I use the bushings as a guide only as the pen kit parts can vary quite a bit between batchs and as you use bushings a little at a time get taken off with each use with sanding mostly so they end up getting smaller as time goes on.  So for those of us that use both bushings and calipers or micometers you did not put an option in the poll for us so we cannot vote and the whole poll will be skewed.  Pun intended[]

Wayne


----------



## jdavis (May 10, 2005)

Bushings


----------



## Fleabit (May 10, 2005)

I actually use the calipers to see if the bushings are in agreement with the parts.  If they are, I go by the bushings.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 14, 2005)

I check the bushings against the parts, then finish up with caliper checks.


----------

